# Sample Contract



## Shorty (Mar 21, 2007)

I've been trying to find a copy of a sample contract and I've spent over 3 hours
on this site without any success. Why are people afraid to share a sample
contract. It doesn't need to have a persons name of his business on it. I 
realize there are a lot of people who would take advantage of such a contract.
All I need is some of the right words to use. Any help with this matter, will
be greatly appreciated, thank you.:waving:


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=36979


----------



## creativedesigns (Sep 24, 2007)

Mines simple....Pay or Die! LOL


----------



## hairygary (Feb 19, 2009)

There is a sticky at the top of this section with a contract in it, which is good.


----------



## grasshappens (Dec 19, 2007)

creativedesigns;777960 said:


> Mines simple....Pay or Die! LOL


Can I get a copy of that?


----------



## fireball (Jan 9, 2000)

keep in mind that a sample of anyone's contract is good in their state only. You will have to run it by a lawyer to see if it is valid in your state


----------

